
Phaser – A fast, fun and free open source HTML5 game framework - lobo_tuerto
http://phaser.io/
======
evo_9
This is a great resource of examples; the author uses Phaser for all the
samples: [http://gamemechanicexplorer.com](http://gamemechanicexplorer.com)

------
sailing8036
QICI Engine ([http://www.qiciengine.com/](http://www.qiciengine.com/)) is a
open-source JavaScript library based on Phaser with a web-based comprehensive
suite of game making tools. It will be released soon, we want to help to make
Phaser better.
[https://twitter.com/sailing8036/status/629495719414476800](https://twitter.com/sailing8036/status/629495719414476800)

Phaser News: [http://phaser.io/news/2015/08/qici-dota-
demo](http://phaser.io/news/2015/08/qici-dota-demo)

Dota demo:
[http://engine.qiciengine.com/demo/0.5/dota.html](http://engine.qiciengine.com/demo/0.5/dota.html)

Performance demo:
[http://engine.qiciengine.com/demo/0.5/performance.html](http://engine.qiciengine.com/demo/0.5/performance.html)

Tower Defense demo:
[http://engine.qiciengine.com/demo/0.5/tower.html](http://engine.qiciengine.com/demo/0.5/tower.html)

Casual game demo:
[http://engine.qiciengine.com/demo/0.5/sources.html](http://engine.qiciengine.com/demo/0.5/sources.html)

~~~
lobo_tuerto
Request Evaluation throws a 404.

~~~
sailing8036
Website is currently under construction, we will release QICI Engine next
month. Thanks for your interest!

------
balazsdavid987
After trying out several HTML5/JS game libraries, I'm pretty sure that Phaser
is the best one for 2D games. It has frequent updates, great documentation and
an awesome community support, too. One can learn a tremendous amount of game
development techniques just be reading the source code of Phaser.

~~~
novaleaf
what would you say is best for 3d? (Html5 engines I mean)

~~~
daredevildave
I would recommend PlayCanvas [[http://playcanvas.com](http://playcanvas.com)].
:-)

We have an editor tool (like Unity/Unreal), good documentation, a great
community of other developers. And the engine is open source if you're not
interested using the Editor tools
[[http://github.com/playcanvas/engine](http://github.com/playcanvas/engine)]

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
The person I'm replying to is the co-founder of playcanvas, for disclosure's
sake.

------
rufugee
I looked at phaser recently, but couldn't find any examples of successful
games made with it. Are there any success stories?

~~~
SomeCallMeTim
You know, this is one of the things that I think is really important in a game
engine: Has a fully polished game ever _shipped_ using the engine.

It's _easy_ , by comparison, to get to the 80% point with a game -- especially
if you have a sample to start from that's somewhat close to what you want to
create. What's hard is making every little bit work correctly; creating a
finished product that doesn't have glitches, that works on all devices/in all
browsers, and that has a good "feel" throughout. That last bit of polish, that
last "20%", probably takes well over 80% of the time; I'd estimate it at about
95% of the time. And if you start with an "80%" engine that hasn't gone
through that polish phase at least once, then you're doing all that work
yourself.

This isn't precisely what you asked: You asked for _success stories_. A casual
browsing of the site doesn't find _any_ published game lists, though. The
creators of Phaser.io do have a list of games THEY'VE published with it:

[http://www.photonstorm.com/games](http://www.photonstorm.com/games)

Look at the "HTML5" options; they used to make games in Flash.

I looked at Phaser a while back, and decided against using it. None of those
games actually look much more complicated than a proof-of-concept, 80%-at-most
demo.

On the other hand, Cocos2d-X has been used in dozens of hit games, and they
are up to v3.0 of Cocos2d-js, which looks awesome, has an amazing free
toolchain you can use, works in a browser, AND can be embedded in a custom
wrapper on mobile (something like PhoneGap/Cordova, only tuned and optimized
for game development -- it includes SpiderMonkey directly, for instance, so
you don't have to worry about what browser it's running in).

The choice wasn't that hard.

~~~
reitzensteinm
I shipped one of the first large games with Haxe on iOS (in ~2011), and I am
at a loss for words to describe just how right you are.

My game was complete, but the garbage collector would randomly crash, every
hour or so. I spent nearly two weeks reading through incomprehensible C++
code, and completely failed to fix the problem myself.

Hugh, the creator of NekoNME, graciously helped me after I sent in a
deterministically crashing test case, and that's the only reason the game was
shipped at all. I consider myself a competent developer, but utterly incapable
of debugging someone elses GC.

I also had to make a whole bunch of smaller fixes (eg adding in app purchases,
fixing leaks etc), but those things I expected.

If you're evaluating an engine for use, there should either be a flawless game
more complex than what you're trying to accomplish, or you should be ready,
willing and able to traverse the full stack fixing whatever comes up.

(Note: Haxe is battle tested now.)

~~~
MegaLeon
I released an android game using HaxeFlixel and the process was relatively
painless, actually I was suroprise at how well it run on my device and how
flawlesly things like immersive mode and in-app purchases were implemented.

But again, it as last year, so I assume 3 years make a huge difference in
development, plus Haxeflixel is a haxe framework tailored for making games. To
whoever might be interested in diving into it, we shipped a nice amount of
polished finished games:
[http://haxeflixel.com/showcase/games/](http://haxeflixel.com/showcase/games/)
(Mine is polaritron)

------
franze
Coded [http://lalo.li/car/](http://lalo.li/car/) (desktop only) for a js-
meetup talk in Vienna.

The good: as advertised, it's fast and free

The bad: as with every framework, I would have done it another way

~~~
antarion
Is this open-source?

~~~
franze
MIT -
[https://github.com/franzenzenhofer/car](https://github.com/franzenzenhofer/car)

But don't look at the code, I'm ashamed of it!

------
gavinmyers
I've been tinkering with phaser for awhile, so far it's been an enjoyable
experience. The best parts I've seen is the out-of-the-box support for
animations and integration with tiled map editors.

Work in progress (not too much to show really)

[http://gavinm.com/phased/](http://gavinm.com/phased/)

Source

[https://github.com/gavinmyers/phased](https://github.com/gavinmyers/phased)

------
mannimow
Good examples and loads of tutorials. I just started playing with it and
circular dependencies make me cringe. Game object initiates subsystems that in
turn get their dependencies through game object, which is a requirement for
initialising aforementioned subsystems. What is this pattern? It's really
tough to compose things with it.

~~~
georgefrick
Working with it professionally, I agree. You pass the game object everywhere,
no matter what. The variation if factory methods is also frustrating. It's
ridiculous trying to reference how to create things when all the examples use
game.add.<whatever> and sometimes you want to construct them separate and use
.add.existing. But the standalone constructors will take different sets of
arguments (including the game object).

------
bphogan
I built a shooter with limited bullets with his. It was fun. I now encourage
students to use this library. See my silly game at
[http://escape.bphogan.com](http://escape.bphogan.com). It should work with a
mouse or keyboard.

------
fraXis
My kids are currently learning Phaser. I highly recommend this for learning:

[https://www.discoverphaser.com/](https://www.discoverphaser.com/)

(Not affiliated with them in anyway, just a customer who purchased it for my
kids to learn).

------
HobbesDT
Here is a small game I made to learn the engine awhile ago:

[https://github.com/rickyeh/cubejump](https://github.com/rickyeh/cubejump)

It isn't polished yet as it's a work in progress, and I'm a pretty newbie
programmer, so my code isn't perfect :)

It was pretty easy for me to learn, even without a lot of CS experience, and
worked pretty well on mobile (at least iOS) without too much hassle. If you
have no idea how to make a game and want to make a simple one fast, it seems
like an awesome library to do so. The examples and tutorials were plentiful
and I was able to find detailed ones on third party sites as well.

------
DamnInteresting
This is quite a coincidence, I first learned of Phaser earlier today as I was
investigating various modern HTML5 gaming engines. I have finished writing the
story for a game that's been in my head for years, and I am eager to move on
to implementation now that the story is solid. I may opt to roll my own engine
since I am well-versed in the necessary minutia, and I enjoy the learning
experience. But on the other hand, it would be nice to release the game within
the decade. Damn the relentless march of time.

------
pelim
most of our games we are publishing are developed in phaser.io

[http://games.famobi.com/action/taptastic-
monsters](http://games.famobi.com/action/taptastic-monsters)

[http://games.famobi.com/best-games/fruita-
swipe-2](http://games.famobi.com/best-games/fruita-swipe-2)

[http://games.famobi.com/puzzle/flow-
free](http://games.famobi.com/puzzle/flow-free)

------
GavinAnderegg
About a year ago, some friends and I made a small game using Phaser at a
12-hour hackathon. It's a nice little framework and, while we didn't really
make use of many of its features, it was really easy to pick up.

Check out what we built here:
[https://github.com/gavinanderegg/coffeeQuest](https://github.com/gavinanderegg/coffeeQuest)

------
kelukelugames
I am going through the official tutorial right now. Are there any:

1) examples of phaser games using multiple .js files?

2) games with multiple levels?

And what are the best games made with phaser?

~~~
georgefrick
I could possibly get you an example of both if you were interested. Most of
the people using Phaser are using Tyepscript and doing multi-module management
with that. I use Browserify (and bring in Phaser separately).

If you have a state that loads levels, you change the level targets and
restart the state so that the preload runs again and gets the new resources.
Or you can load everything up front and approach multiple levels that way.

~~~
kelukelugames
yes please teach me!

~~~
georgefrick
Here is a multi-module project I wrote back in January:
[https://github.com/georgefrick/PhaserJsDemoGame](https://github.com/georgefrick/PhaserJsDemoGame)

------
janithl
Thomas Palef wrote 12 Phaser games in 12 weeks sometime back:
[http://www.lessmilk.com/](http://www.lessmilk.com/)

------
cousin_it
Is there any way to eliminate mouse lag? For example, in
[http://gamemechanicexplorer.com/#raycasting-2](http://gamemechanicexplorer.com/#raycasting-2)
the light source lags visibly behind the pointer. I'd prefer it it was locked
to the pointer.

~~~
onion2k
I think that example is recalculating the wall positions for every frame. That
works for an example of a mechanic, but you wouldn't do that in a real game.

~~~
cousin_it
I think the problem is worse than that. Here's a small jsfiddle showing that
JavaScript's onmousemove is inherently laggy:
[http://jsfiddle.net/z8h6y787/](http://jsfiddle.net/z8h6y787/)

Also see this page: [http://atebits.github.io/browser-input-
latency/](http://atebits.github.io/browser-input-latency/)

------
robinduckett
The framework is good, however I got faster (fps wise) results using my own
rendering functions on Canvas than I was getting using their rendering on both
Canvas and WebGL. I think in their efforts to be basically a drop in
replacement for Flash/AS3 they have really let themselves down.

~~~
enkephalin
the rendering is done by another library (pixi.js), and there is currently a
rewrite of phaser underway, which will include a custom renderer, that is
already much faster than the old one.

~~~
robinduckett
Awesome!

------
bliti
Make sure to check out Tiled , a level editor. It works great with phaser.
Easy to use and learn. Free.

------
Beltiras
I really REALLY like the examples they put up. This is a good resource for an
entry level game-designer/programmer to try out some ideas.

~~~
exodust
It's true, the examples are nicely presented. Full game examples would be good
though. The community section has some, but I couldn't find anything really
impressive.

The car on terrain box2d example looks promising, but the question is, how
does it perform in the context of a full game? Hillclimb Racing is the
benchmark to aim for... great native app game. If we can get that performance
happening in the browser with these engines then we're doing okay, but I can't
help doubting these engines are up to Hillclimb Racing standards. That is,
fast and smooth with lots of track loaded in memory. Even the native app
suffers a slight stutter on occasion as it loads more track ahead, so I wonder
how much track can be in memory in the browser. (I'm guessing these side
scrolling games have a maximum window of game area available at any one time).

------
valamit
does anyone know of an example of a TCG/CCG or other card games built with
phaser? I've been looking for a while without success.

~~~
kyle_u
[https://solitaire.gg](https://solitaire.gg) is my card game, it's
WebGL/Phaser.

------
babuskov
Does it have any built-in tweening support? I remember choosing Easel.js a
couple of years back because of this.

~~~
georgefrick
It does, and they're easy to use.

------
sparaker
Phaser is pretty impressive. i am building my first game on it and i am in
love.

